# ترانيم PowerPoint



## GAD FOR JESUS (22 مايو 2009)

*ترانيم PowerPoint







اسماء الترانيم :
_______________

اصنع بنا نهضتك

حبيبـــي يا يســـوع

دايس على عسلك

علمني نتظرك يا رب

عمري ما دقت سعادة في قلبي

فوق الصليب

فى خيام الصديقين

قوة حضورك

كـذبوا

ما أحلى السجود

يا خالقِ الأكوانْ والنــــاسْ

يا رب ليك كل السجود

يسوع اسمه عجيب






http://www.4shared.com/file/107101133/c63f5653/___PowerPoint___2.html*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 مايو 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلاgad for jesus

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الترانيم 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

